# EPAK in St. Paul, Minnesota region?



## Seabrook (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Someone that I know is moving to St. Paul, Minnesota in early July and is desperately hoping that there might be an EPAK school there or close by. He is currently a 1st degree black belt in an off-shoot of the Tracy system. 

Can anyone help me out here? Thanks in advance.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jun 5, 2005)

Mr. Seabrook,

I live in St. Paul, MN. Unfortunately, there are no EPAK schools or clubs here. There are a couple AK instructors. But I believe they teach a "blend" of Kenpo.

If the person who is moving to St. Paul wishes any further assistance they can contact me. Dave Simmons e-mail: twindragondave@hotmail.com

Although I am not EPAK, been in Tracys System since 1966, the Black Belt is welcome in my club.

Dave Simmons
Twin Dragon Kenpo Karate


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 6, 2005)

Dave Simmons said:
			
		

> Mr. Seabrook,
> 
> I live in St. Paul, MN. Unfortunately, there are no EPAK schools or clubs here. There are a couple AK instructors. But I believe they teach a "blend" of Kenpo.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Great! I will recommend him to you for sure! Are you right in St. Paul or its close surrounding areas? 

Brendan is only 16 but moves well. He is on my Canadian Kenpo Team and trains at another local school. He is moving July 3rd, so I will get him to email you in the next couple of weeks! I anticipate him joing your club almost for sure. He told me that he noticed there were a handful of Tae Kwon Do clubs there....I told him, no way......stick with the Kenpo. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jun 6, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Hi Dave,
> 
> Great! I will recommend him to you for sure! Are you right in St. Paul or its close surrounding areas?
> 
> ...




Hi Jamie,

Actually I am in Eagan MN. It is a suburb between St. Paul and Minneapolis, very close to St. Paul. My e-mail is: twindragondave@hotmail.com phone is 651 230-0842.

BTW, although I am not EPAK, I offer very strong Kenpo. He will not be disappointed! 

Dave Simmons
Twin Dragon Kenpo Karate


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 6, 2005)

Dave Simmons said:
			
		

> Hi Jamie,
> 
> Actually I am in Eagan MN. It is a suburb between St. Paul and Minneapolis, very close to St. Paul. My e-mail is: twindragondave@hotmail.com phone is 651 230-0842.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Actually, I think he is in a suburb as well...I know you have a strong reputation in the Kenpo world, and although we have never met or trained together, judging by your posts...I know you are the go-to guy for that area. 

I will pass your email and phone number on to him today. He will be going to the Larry Tatum camp with the rest of my team members this weekend so he will get in touch with you very soon after that. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jun 6, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> Actually, I think he is in a suburb as well...I know you have a strong reputation in the Kenpo world, and although we have never met or trained together, judging by your posts...I know you are the go-to guy for that area.
> 
> ...



Well have fun at Larry Tatum's camp! My next seminar will be a part of Warriors Weekend June 24 - 25th in Tulsa OK area. The location and host is Roger Greene for more information checkout www.rogergreene.com at the events page.

Regards,

Dave Simmons
Twin Dragon Kenpo Karate


----------

